# Jakes first deer



## hashbrown

Jacob harvested his first deer this morning! He shot it at about 40 yards with a 7 mag. I have one happy 9 year old!


----------



## hashbrown

Caribou said:


> He went with the 7MM mag after all, good for him. Nice job!


I talked him into it. The area we are hunting is really thick with brush and I was afraid he wouldn't be able to punch on through with the 243. We only set for 30 minutes before she came out. I'm glad because it was a cold morning. We have her hanging now and are going out to take the inner loins to fry for lunch.


----------



## hiwall

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fteter

Seems like both Dad and son have done their respective jobs well, and now they get to enjoy the results!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Well done Jacob! Looks like he handled that 7mag like a boss. I love seeing the new generation learning and having fun. You get awesome dad points for making activities like this with your boy a priority


----------



## RedBeard

Sweet! First forest goat and 7mm, awesome! Nice job!


----------



## Sentry18

Awesome! Well done Jacob! That's going to make some fine meals.


----------



## obg12

Congrats on your first one Jake & dad


----------



## Sentry18

Caribou said:


> I remember when Dad took me out and got my First deer. Thanks for bringing that memory back.


I bet that makes a lot of us! I recall being warned like 10 times not to break the bladder when dressing it out. I don't know why that stands out in my mind but it does.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Congrats Jake  .


----------



## Caribou

dxfcghjkl;lkjhgfcx


----------



## hashbrown

Thanks everyone! We are spending the weekend at our old cabin. It's on our place but it almost seems like you're far away from home. I hung the deer and Jacob wanted to have some of his kill for lunch so I took out the inner loins and made biscuits gravy with fried loin and fried potatoes. At lunch he was quite proud of himself.


----------



## crabapple

My father was not a deer hunter, we killed bull cattle & pigs for meat.
I killed my first deer at 20 & she ran out in front of my truck.
I butcher her like a rabbit, because it was ths larges animal I had cleaned by my self.
It worked, but a few hunter gave me tips on how to do better next time.
Jake is as lucky to have you, as you are to have him. Congrats.


----------



## hashbrown

My Pa Pa taught me when I was about his age. I think he should learn a lot tomorrow when we start breaking her down.


----------



## shadowrider

Good job, Jake!


----------



## hashbrown

A few from around our hunting cabin. We really need to remodel it as much as we use it, I just can't find the time.


----------



## RedBeard

Wow nice! My definition of hunting cabin is completely different than yours. You southerners do it in style!


----------



## camo2460

Nice Job Jacob. Hashbrown, you and Mrs. Hashbrown are awesome Parents. High Five to both of you.


----------



## hashbrown

RedBeard said:


> Wow nice! My definition of hunting cabin is completely different than yours. You southerners do it in style!


It's an old building on our place, I used to let guys that work for me stay there from time to time. We kind of use for a hideout


----------



## RedBeard

hashbrown said:


> It's an old building on our place, I used to let guys that work for me stay there from time to time. We kind of use for a hideout


Everyone needs a fort, yours just happens to be the coolest I've seen so far!


----------



## bacpacker

AWESOME job Jacob. Great job teaching HB


----------



## hashbrown

Today's butchering and a special dinner, tried my hand at frenching chops.


----------



## hashbrown

RedBeard said:


> Everyone needs a fort, yours just happens to be the coolest I've seen so far!


Thanks! Thats exactly what it is! We hated to come home tonight. Half of it is my shop the other half is kind of like a crappy apartment but we sure do enjoy it!


----------



## TheLazyL

hashbrown said:


> View attachment 21280
> View attachment 21280
> Jacob harvested his first deer this morning! He shot it at about 40 yards with a 7 mag. I have one happy 9 year old!


Shot in the center of mass! Congratulations!


----------



## bigg777

Belated congrats to Jacob, Hashbrown and Mrs. Hashbrown, now there's another man in the house that can provide in an emergency. You can all be very proud of a job well done.


----------



## hashbrown

bigg777 said:


> Belated congrats to Jacob, Hashbrown and Mrs. Hashbrown, now there's another man in the house that can provide in an emergency. You can all be very proud of a job well done.


I think he will pull his weight in another couple of years.


----------



## Mase92

How very cool for him. Well done Jake!


----------

